# UK working dog trial - 12th June 10



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

For any interested spectators in the UK, this year's *Yorkshire Working & Service Dog Competition* will be held on Saturday 12th June 2010.

There are 18 dogs in the competition, made up of 4 serving police dogs, several security dogs and the remainder are private PP dogs.

The disciplines are: Manwork, Obedience and Agility and there's also a Property search test this year too.

There's the usual food and drink and a few trade stalls/stands.

It's a good competition with the entrants coming from around the country and not just Yorkshire.

The venue is about 5 minutes from junction 36, M1.

Details are:

Rivos
The Outlook
Pond Common Lane
Oxspring
Sheffield
S36 8YR


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We expect nothing but some serious butt kicking from you and Xena! :wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> We expect nothing but some serious butt kicking from you and Xena! :wink:


thanks Bob. We'll try our best and I hope I'll not let her down.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

[-X You and Xena couldn't let us down if you tried!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary--you guys won't let each other down. just make sure you get the vid and post it so we can all "ooohhh" and "aaahhhh"!!!

wish i could be there to spectate!! 

giver Xena a "THUD" on the ribs for me  (and WHEN are you going to breed her?...)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope you have a great trial. It is yours this year !


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Gary, I expect a kick ass performance off you two this year.:grin:
Not put my Bos in as were going for SchH3 and i dont want to confuse him, hes only a rott:roll:.
Will anxiousley be awaiting the results and YOUTUBE highlights:wink::wink:


----------



## james fowler (May 31, 2010)

Good one Gary boy From us all in SCOTLAND


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

We didn't let each other down. 

17 dogs in the trial. We lost some silly points and could have polished up a few things. However we still managed;

3rd Place - Obedience
1st Place - Manwork/Protection
1st Place - Emergency stop/recall

and 1st place - Overall trial Winner.

Very humbling for me, especially when some of the people in the trial are the ones I look up to for advice and help with dogs I admire a lot. So it makes me proud and humbled at the same time. Talking about the likes of John Davidson and Damian O'Donnell. Without the help from people like that, especially in the first couple of years, we'd never have achieved what we did today. 

I'm very pleased that the hard work is paying off and proud at Xena's committment and 100% effort.


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done Gary, outstanding achievement.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

YAY!!!!!! 

oh you 2 were MEANT for it!! after last year, i just knew (haha) that this year you guys would take it and you DID. 

congratulations!!!

and so when and to whom are you (FINALLY) going to breed Miss Xena? christ, by the time you get around to it, Ike'll be retired! and i'll get a Xena-baby


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You just HAD to put it over here in the news section, which I rarely look at.

You did see that I called it, right ??

Very nice work.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You just HAD to put it over here in the news section, which I rarely look at.
> 
> You did see that I called it, right ??
> 
> Very nice work.


Yeah you were right mate 

our final score was 278 out of 300 for the day.

The next trial is the big one. BPSCA Service/Working Dog 2010. Police, Army, Security and PP dogs competing. July 3rd.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> The next trial is the big one. BPSCA Service/Working Dog 2010. Police, Army, Security and PP dogs competing. July 3rd.


Slay them all!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats! 
\\/\\/\\/\\/Nothing less then we expected from you two! \\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Slay them all!


:-\"

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f38/xena-service-working-dog-year-2010-a-16170/#post202835



\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/

One of those memmories to last a lifetime and many more to come!


----------

